# تجميعات لصور تمثل الفن المسيحى



## النهيسى (22 مايو 2011)

​
 

*






*




















































 
































*تابع*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 مايو 2011)

*نسيج فن قبطي


 نسيج فن قبطي* *



* *

 تعد قطع النسيج الاثرية شواهد على 
 تعاقب الحضارات وتطوره
 ومن الصعب حفظ قطع المنسوجات لفترات 
 طويلة لسهولة تحلل النسيج وتلفه
 وقد ساعد جو مصر الجاف ودفن 
 القدماء الموتي في رمال الصحراء
 على احتفاظ قطع النسيج القبطي بمعالمها
 سهل وجود الكثير من قطع النسيج
 القبطي في مختلف انحاء العالم
  دراسة العصر القبطي بمصر **

 نسيج فن قبطي* *



* *


  يعتبر العصر القبطي في مصر بداية
  لظهور المسيحية بها
 وقد اطلق لفظ القبط على المصريين عامة 
 وهو لفظ يوناني 
 لذا فالمنسوجات القبطية من صنع يد
 المصريين على اختلاف طوائفهم
 للمنسوجات القبطية استعمالات كثيرة
 ومتعددة فقد استعملت* *

 نسيج فن قبطي* *



* *
   كأغطية للفراش ومناشف
  ومفارش للموائد 

نسيج فن قبطي* *



* *

 وفي جميع الاستخدامات المنزلية
 كما استعملت في الكنائس كستاير ومعلقات
 كما استخدم كثوب للدفن
من اشهر الملابس المستعمل فيه
النسيج القبطي في العصر الروماني* *

 نسيج فن قبطي* *



* *

   التونيك 
وهو قطعة مستطيلة من النسيج
 لها فتحة لادخال الرأس وكانت تنسج
 كقطعة واحدة 
 ويضم الوسط في بعض
 الاحيان بحزام
عندما توقفت عملية تحنيط الموتي في
 القرن الرابع الميلادي
 عمد القبط الي استعمال المنسوجات العادية
  للف موتاهم بدلا من شرائط الكتان
 مثل اغطية الفراش والستائر وهذا 
 حفظ الكثير من القطع* *

 نسيج فن قبطي* *



* *

 بالنسبة للقبط في العصر الروماني كانت
  ملابسهم من الكتان السادة المحلي بشرائط
  رأسية تمتد من اعلي الي اسفل
 الثوب في المنتصف
 او كشريطان مزركشان يمتدان من الكتفين
  الي منطقة الركبة او نهاية الثوب
في خلال العصر البيزنطي حدث تطور
  للتونيك واطلق عليه* *

 نسيج فن قبطي* *



* *

  دالماتك وهو الزي الكهنوتي
 وهو ثوب واسع وطويل توجد على
 الاكمام او الرقبة زخارف وتصميمات 
وقد استخدم الاقباط الأجزاء المزركشة من الثياب
 القديمة ليجملوا بها الثياب الجديدة* *

  نسيج فن قبطي* *






  الخامات المستعملة في المنسوجات القبطية
 اشهر خامتان استعملهم القبط في 
عمل المنسوجات
 الكتان والصوف
 وفضل الكتان علي الصوف لمتانته وقوة تحمله
  مع مرور الوقت وسهل نسجه للحصول
 على عدة انواع
 الخفيف والناعم والسميك
 وهو مناسب للجو الحار في مصر
 استعمل الكتان في عمل الثوب بينما استعمل
 الصوف في عمل الزخارف والحليات
واستعملت غرزة الجوبلان في 
 عمل الحليات* *

 نسيج فن قبطي* *



* *


  تميزت المنسوجات القبطية في اوائل العصر القبطي 
 بلون واحد تطور في القرن السادس الميلادي
 واصبح متعدد الالوان
 استعمل النساج القبطي صبغات طبيعية مستخلصة
  من النباتات والخضروات ومركبات حيوانية
 كانت اول الالوان المستعملة القرمزي وكان يستخرج
 من نوع من الاصداف توجد في سوريا
 والاحمر والاصفر* *

 نسيج فن قبطي* *



* *


 استخرج اللون الاحمر من نوع من جذور النباتات
 بينما استخرج اللون الاصفر من الزعفران  
 طور النساج القبطي تصميمات منسوجاته ليميزها 
 عن غيرها من المنسوجات الفرعونية
 واخترع تقنيات جديدة في النسج
 تميزت المنسوجات القبطية بان
 الخيوط لها قابلية اللف عكس 
 اتجاه الساعة وعند غزلها تعطي
 شكل حرف S
نسيج  فن قبطي **





نسيج  فن قبطي 





 نسيج  فن قبطي 





نسيج  فن قبطي 





 نسيج  فن قبطي 





نسيج  فن قبطي 





تابع
*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 مايو 2011)

* فى مقالة للباحثة القبطية فى مجال الفن القبطى الأستاذة /  تريزا‏ ‏كمال  بمناسبة‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏الصليب بعنوان " اليوتا‏ ‏فن‏ ‏قبطي‏ ‏يعبر‏  ‏عن‏ ‏جوهر‏ ‏العقيدة‏ ‏المسيحية "
 نشرت فى جريدة وطنى يوم الأحد جريدة وطنى24 /9/2006م السنة 48 العدد 2335  كتبت : " كان‏ ‏للفنان‏ ‏القبطي‏ ‏معتقداته‏ ‏ورؤيته‏ ‏الخاصة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏اكتسبها‏  ‏من‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏فجنح‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أسلوب‏ ‏الرمزية‏ ‏والتورية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏حملته‏ ‏علي‏  ‏البحث‏ ‏في‏ ‏القيم‏ ‏الروحية‏ ‏علي‏ ‏طريقته‏ ‏الخاصة‏ ‏متجنبا‏ ‏كل‏ ‏عوامل‏  ‏البذخ‏ ‏الفني‏ ‏فاقتبس‏ ‏الكثير‏ ‏من‏ ‏العناصر‏ ‏التي‏ ‏اشتقها‏ ‏من‏ ‏الحضارات‏  ‏التي‏ ‏عاصرها‏ ‏واحتك‏ ‏بها‏ ‏مضيفا‏ ‏إليها‏ ‏فكرا‏ ‏جديدا‏ ‏يتفق‏ ‏وعقيدته‏  ‏ومثاليته‏ ‏وخلع‏ ‏عن‏ ‏فنونه‏ ‏التي‏ ‏اتسمت‏ ‏بالوظيفية‏ ‏مسحة‏ ‏فنية‏ ‏مميزة‏  ‏لطبيعته‏ ‏وكانت‏ ‏الفترة‏ ‏الواقعة‏ ‏بين‏ ‏القرنين‏ ‏الرابع‏ ‏والسابع‏ ‏هي‏  ‏الفترة‏ ‏الذهبية‏ ‏للفنون‏ ‏القبطية‏.‏
وفن‏ ‏اليوتا‏..‏هو‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏فروع‏ ‏الفن‏ ‏القبطي‏ ‏غير‏ ‏المعروف‏ ‏واليوتا‏ ‏هو‏  ‏حرف‏ ‏من‏ ‏حروف‏ ‏اللغة‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏وأول‏ ‏حرف‏ ‏في‏ ‏اسم‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏وصليب‏  ‏اليوتا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الوحدة‏ ‏الأساسية‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الفن‏.‏
استخدم‏ ‏الفنان‏ ‏القبطي‏ ‏حرف‏ ‏اليوتا‏ ‏في‏ ‏إنتاج‏ ‏أشكال‏ ‏جميلة‏ ‏من‏  ‏الصلبان‏ ‏المجدولة‏ ‏والمضفرة‏ ‏والتي‏ ‏تتكون‏ ‏من‏ ‏حروف‏ ‏اليوتا‏ ‏المتشابكة‏  ‏بأشكال‏ ‏متنوعة‏ ‏في‏ ‏اتجاهات‏ ‏ومسارات‏ ‏متعددة‏ ‏متشعبة‏ ‏في‏ ‏منتهي‏  ‏الدقة‏ ‏لتعطي‏ ‏في‏ ‏النهاية‏ ‏أشكال‏ ‏صلبان‏ ‏مبهرة‏ ‏استخدمها‏ ‏الفنان‏ ‏في‏  ‏زخرفة‏ ‏المخطوطات‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏والبراويز‏ ‏واللوحات‏.‏
يتميز‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الفن‏ ‏بالدقة‏ ‏ولابد‏ ‏للفنان‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يعمل‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏  ‏يقظا‏ ‏وصبورا‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏الفضائل‏ ‏التي‏ ‏يكتسبها‏ ‏الراسم‏ ‏لهذا‏ ‏الفن‏ ‏الصبر‏  ‏والانشغال‏ ‏باسم‏ ‏ربنا‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏وصليبه‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏أي‏ ‏سهو‏ ‏بسيط‏ ‏قد‏ ‏يضطره‏  ‏إلي‏ ‏إعادة‏ ‏الرسم‏ ‏فاتجاهات‏ ‏اليوتا‏ ‏ومساراتها‏ ‏هي‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تحدد‏  ‏الشكل‏...‏ونلاحظ‏ ‏أن‏ ‏اليوتات‏ ‏الطرفية‏ ‏ذات‏ ‏نهايات‏ ‏مثلثة‏ ‏إشارة‏ ‏إلي‏  ‏الثالوث‏ ‏المقدس‏.‏
وتوجد‏ ‏مدرستان‏ ‏لهذا‏ ‏الفن‏ ‏هما‏ ‏مدرسة‏ ‏اليوتا‏ ‏المربعة‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏الاتجاه‏  ‏الشائع‏ ‏والثانية‏ ‏مدرسة‏ ‏اليوتا‏ ‏المستطيلة‏,‏يستخدم‏ ‏الفنان‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذا‏  ‏الفن‏ ‏الدقيق‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏من‏ ‏تقنية‏ ‏منها‏ ‏استخدامه‏ ‏للخطوط‏ ‏المزدوجة‏ ‏أو‏  ‏التداخل‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الحروف‏ ‏وبعضها‏ ‏الاتصال‏ ‏المشترك‏ ‏في‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏من‏ ‏حرف‏  ‏بزخرفة‏ ‏مشتركة‏,‏ومن‏ ‏الشائع‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏في‏ ‏رسم‏ ‏اليوتا‏ ‏استخدام‏ ‏النقط‏  ‏الملونة‏ ‏والزوائد‏ ‏المبالغة‏ ‏في‏ ‏رسم‏ ‏الحروف‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏مساحات‏  ‏مفتوحة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏مغلقة‏ ‏ويستخدم‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏الفنان‏ ‏الاحتواء‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏نوع‏ ‏من‏  ‏التداخل‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الحروف‏ ‏بمساحات‏ ‏مختلفة‏.‏
ولفن‏ ‏اليوتا‏ ‏قاعدة‏ ‏في‏ ‏التلوين‏ ‏إذ‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏غير‏ ‏أي‏ ‏فن‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏متروكا‏  ‏في‏ ‏تلوينه‏ ‏لرؤي‏ ‏الفنان‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏فن‏ ‏يعبر‏ ‏بالدرجة‏ ‏الأولي‏ ‏عن‏  ‏العقيدة‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏لذا‏ ‏فهناك‏ ‏أولويات‏ ‏في‏ ‏ترتيب‏ ‏كل‏ ‏لون‏ ‏فكل‏  ‏لون‏, ‏يحمل‏ ‏رمزا‏ ‏ورسالة‏ ‏وتتكون‏ ‏القاعدة‏ ‏اللونية‏ ‏لفن‏  ‏اليوتا‏...‏أولا‏ ‏باللون‏ ‏الأحمر‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏الجدلة‏ ‏الأساسية‏ ‏دائري‏ ‏حول‏  ‏الصليب‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏ذبيحة‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏فداء‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏كله‏ ‏وثانيا‏ ‏اللون‏ ‏الأخضر‏  ‏ويكون‏ ‏في‏ ‏رؤوس‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏هو‏ ‏رئيس‏ ‏السلام‏ ‏كما‏ ‏يرمز‏  ‏اللون‏ ‏الأخضر‏ ‏للحياة‏ ‏والسلام‏ ‏وثالثا‏ ‏اللون‏ ‏الأصفر‏ ‏في‏ ‏الأشعة‏  ‏الخارجة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏من‏ ‏مركز‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏والهالة‏ ‏المحيطة‏ ‏بالصليب‏ ‏لأن‏  ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏هو‏ ‏نور‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏ولأن‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏هو‏ ‏المنارة‏ ‏التي‏  ‏أوقد‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏مخلصنا‏ ‏ورابعا‏ ‏اللون‏ ‏الأسود‏ ‏ويستخدم‏ ‏فقط‏ ‏في‏ ‏تحديد‏  ‏الصليب‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏إشارة‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏ربنا‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏حمل‏ ‏أحزاننا‏ ‏وخطايانا‏ ‏المظلمة‏  ‏واللون‏ ‏الأسود‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يستخدم‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏في‏ ‏رسم‏ ‏الشكل‏ ‏الخارجي‏ ‏فقط‏ ‏تحديد‏  ‏الصليب‏ ‏وخامسا‏ ‏اللون‏ ‏الأبيض‏ ‏أي‏ ‏الأرضية‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏الأجزاء‏ ‏التي‏ ‏لا‏  ‏تلون‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏الكبير‏ ‏الرئيسي‏ ‏وقلب‏ ‏اليوتات‏.‏
وللألوان‏ ‏ترتيب‏ ‏فيبدأ‏ ‏الفنان‏ ‏القبطي‏ ‏في‏ ‏فن‏ ‏اليوتا‏ ‏بالتلوين‏ ‏من‏  ‏اللون‏ ‏الفاتح‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏اللون‏ ‏القاتم‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏خطأ‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏علاجه‏  ‏فيبدأ‏ ‏بالون‏ ‏الأصفر‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏الأخضر‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏الأحمر‏.‏
ومن‏ ‏الأماكن‏ ‏التي‏ ‏عثر‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏علي‏ ‏نماذج‏ ‏من‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الفن‏ ‏كنيسة‏  ‏القديس‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏فانا‏ ‏بدير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏فانا‏ ‏بملوي‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏من‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏السادس‏  ‏الميلادي‏ ‏وتوجد‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏النقوش‏ ‏الأخري‏ ‏بالكنيسة‏ ‏الأقدم‏ ‏بنفس‏ ‏المنطقة‏  ‏ترجع‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الخامس‏ ‏الميلادي‏ ‏وبدير‏ ‏الديك‏ ‏في‏ ‏منطقة‏ ‏ملوي‏  ‏ويوجد‏ ‏في‏ ‏أرضية‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏الشرقية‏ ‏بمنطقة‏ ‏دير‏ ‏مارمينا‏ ‏الأثري‏  ‏بمريوط‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏النقوش‏ ‏لصلبان‏ ‏من‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الفن‏ ‏وكذلك‏ ‏تم‏ ‏الكشف‏ ‏عن‏  ‏بعض‏ ‏النقوش‏ ‏بالساحل‏ ‏الغربي‏ ‏للإسكندرية‏ ‏وترجع‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الخامس‏.‏
ومن‏ ‏القلائل‏ ‏المهتمين‏ ‏بفن‏ ‏اليوتا‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏مكاريوس‏ ‏الثالث‏ ‏والبابا‏  ‏الأنبا‏ ‏كيرلس‏ ‏الخامس‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏بلغ‏ ‏شغفه‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏الفن‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يرسم‏  ‏أحيانا‏ ‏لوحات‏ ‏ضخمة‏ ‏يفرشها‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏ليرسمها‏ ‏باتضاع‏ ‏وجلد‏ ‏عظيم‏  ‏وكان‏ ‏يلقب‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏رسامته‏ ‏بطريركا‏ ‏بيوحنا‏ ‏الناسخ ‏,‏ ومن‏ ‏الحاليين‏  ‏المهتمين‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏الفن‏ ‏نيافة‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏ديمتريوس‏ ‏أسقف‏ ‏ملوي‏ ‏والذي‏ ‏أعد‏  ‏كتابا‏ ‏خاصا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏تاريخ‏ ‏فن‏ ‏اليوتا‏.‏
وفي‏ ‏النهاية‏ ‏تبقي‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏كلمة‏ ..‏فقد‏ ‏يعتقد‏ ‏البعض‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الفن‏  ‏يتسم‏ ‏بالمحدودية‏ ‏ولكنه‏ ‏علي‏ ‏العكس‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يقف‏ ‏عند‏ ‏حد‏ ‏الأشكال‏  ‏المعروفة‏ ‏فهي‏ ‏وحدة‏ ‏فنية‏ ‏مستقلة‏ ‏بذاتها‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏كلمة‏ ‏جميلة‏ ‏ذات‏  ‏معني‏ ‏أصيل‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏إدراجها‏ ‏في‏ ‏جمل‏ ‏وعبارات‏ ‏لاحصر‏ ‏لها‏.‏*

 * **********************************************************************



*

*الباحث‏ ‏الأثري جرجس‏ ‏داود وطنى بتاريخ 18 / 2/ 2007 م  السنة 49 العدد 2356  ورقتان‏ ‏من‏ ‏خطوط‏ ‏بمكتبة‏ ‏البطريركية‏ ‏ترجعان‏  ‏للقرن‏ ‏التاسع‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏الميلادي‏ ‏الورقة‏ ‏اليمني‏ ‏تمثل‏ ‏دكة‏ ‏مزخرفة‏  ‏بصلبان‏ ‏صغيرة‏ ‏وأشكال‏ ‏هندسية‏,‏وبها‏ ‏كتابات‏ ‏بالقبطية‏ ‏والعربية‏.‏أول‏  ‏كل‏ ‏موضوع‏ ‏حرف‏ ‏كبير‏,‏وعلي‏ ‏الورقة‏ ‏اليسري‏ ‏رسم‏ ‏صليب‏ ‏كبير‏ ‏داخله‏  ‏زخرفة‏ ‏لصلبان‏ ‏صغيرة‏ ‏وأشكال‏ ‏هندسية‏,‏وعلي‏ ‏جانبي‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏كتابة‏  ‏قبطية‏ ‏معناهايسوع‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏ابن‏ ‏الله‏.‏البداية‏ ‏والنهائيةرقم‏  ‏المخطوط‏145‏مسلسل‏ 3‏مقدسة‏.‏ تاريخ‏ ‏المخطوط‏9‏توت‏  ‏سنة‏1522‏للشهداء‏1805‏وقفة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏أنطونيوس‏.‏أنبا‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏  ‏أسقف‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏تيج‏.*



* ************************************************************

*



*

















* *******************************************************************
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*********​* ذكر الباحث‏ ‏الأثري جرجس‏ ‏داود يوم الأحد جريدة وطنى24 /9/2006م السنة 48 العدد  2335 ورقة‏ ‏من‏ ‏مخطوط‏ ‏قبطي‏ ‏من‏ ‏دير‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏بولا‏ ‏بالبحر‏ ‏الأحمر‏  ‏العامر‏ ‏من‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الثامن‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏الميلادي‏..‏عبارة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏صليب‏ ‏بالألوان‏  ‏مزين‏ ‏بزخرفة‏ ‏نباتية‏,‏وعلي‏ ‏جانبي‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏نقرأ‏ ‏بالقبطيةيسوع‏ ‏المسيح‏  ‏ابن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏وكذلك‏ ‏حرفي‏ ‏الألفا‏ ‏والأوميجا‏ ‏أي‏ ‏البداية‏ ‏والنهاية‏  ‏وهما‏ ‏رمز‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏ وأعلي‏ ‏وأسفل‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏توجد‏ ‏دكة‏ ‏مذهبة‏  ‏مستطيلة‏ ‏بداخلها‏ ‏عبارةالمجد‏ ‏لله‏ ‏في‏ ‏العلا‏ ‏وعلي‏ ‏الأرض‏  ‏السلام‏,‏وخارج‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏من‏ ‏الثلاث‏ ‏جهات‏ ‏توجد‏ ‏زخرفة‏ ‏بالألوان‏ ‏عبارة‏  ‏عن‏ ‏طيور‏ ‏وحيوانات‏ ‏وأشكال‏ ‏نباتية‏.‏ رقم‏ ‏المخطوط‏ 135‏طقس‏ ‏دير‏  ‏الأنبا‏ ‏بولا تاريخ‏ ‏النسخ‏ 1449 ‏شهداء‏ 1733 ‏ميلادية اسم‏ ‏الناسخ‏ ‏إبراهيم‏  ‏والمهتم‏ ‏القس‏ ‏سليمان *




 *     ============================



*

*     رقتان‏ ‏من‏ ‏مخطوط‏ ‏قبطي‏ ‏بمكتبة‏ ‏البطريركية‏ ‏من‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏التاسع‏      ‏عشر‏ ‏الميلادي‏ ‏بنهرين‏ ‏قبطي‏ - ‏عربي‏ ‏من‏ ‏بشارة‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏متي‏      ‏الرسول‏. ‏وأوله‏ ‏صليب‏ ‏مزين‏ ‏بعدد‏ ‏من‏ ‏الصلبان‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏وعلي‏      ‏جانبي‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏رسوم‏ ‏لطيور‏ ‏بعضها‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أغصان‏, ‏أسفل‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏رسم‏      ‏يمثل‏ ‏الشيطان‏ ‏علي‏ ‏شكل‏ ‏حيوان‏ ‏مفترس‏ ‏وله‏ ‏قرنان‏ ‏وذيل‏ ‏طويل‏      ‏ومكتوب‏ ‏عبارة‏ ‏بالقبطية‏ ‏والعربية‏, ‏بعلامة‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏نغلب‏ ‏الخبيث‏,      ‏وحول‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏كتابات‏ ‏قبطية‏ ‏وعربية‏ ‏معناها‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏ابن‏      ‏الله‏. ‏الورقة‏ ‏اليمني‏ ‏دكة‏ ‏بها‏ ‏أشكال‏ ‏زخرفية‏ ‏بداخلها‏ ‏ثلاثة‏      ‏صلبان‏ ‏قبطية‏ ‏وصلبان‏ ‏صغيرة‏ ‏عددها‏ ‏ثمانية‏ ‏وأعلي‏ ‏الدكة‏ ‏وعلي‏      ‏جنوبها‏ ‏رسوم‏ ‏لطيور‏ ‏تقابل‏ ‏بعضها‏ ‏بعضا‏ ‏مع‏ ‏رسوم‏ ‏علي‏ ‏شكل‏      ‏رؤوس‏ ‏طيور‏ ‏بطريقة‏ ‏زخرفية‏, ‏وينتهي‏ ‏المنظر‏ ‏بورقة‏ ‏نباتية‏ ‏يتغذي‏      ‏عليها‏ ‏طائر‏.. ‏رؤوس‏ ‏المواضيع‏ ‏باللون‏ ‏الأحمر‏.‏ رقم‏ ‏المخطوط‏      ‏مسلسل‏ 153 ‏مقدسة‏ 93‏ تاريخ‏ ‏المخطوط‏ 11 ‏مسري‏ ‏سنة‏ 1520 ‏للشهداء‏      1804‏م وقفه‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏ ‏أسقف‏ ‏أبوتيج‏ ‏علي‏ ‏دير‏ ‏الأنبا‏      ‏أنطونيوس*
*
*​

بقلم عزت اندراوس


----------



## حنا السرياني (23 مايو 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (25 مايو 2011)

servant-17 قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا
> ربنا يباركك



شكرا
جدا
جدا
سلام المسيح​


----------

